# Mountainbike-Park Köln



## cena (17. November 2006)

vielleicht haben ein paar von euch schon von dem projekt gehört - wenn nicht, dann werdet ihr jetzt über dieses projekt lesen: 

alles fing damit an, dass ich (16 jahre, aus köln) mir im sommer 2005 im wald gedanken gemacht hab, ob es wirklich so toll ist, seine trails mitten in der natur zu schaufeln, was früher oder später sicher zu diskussionen mit dem förster, ordnungsamt oder der polizei führen sollte/könnte.

also kam der gedanke eines legalen geländes, auf dem MTBler aller art - angefangen von CClern bis hin zu freeridern - ihren spaß haben können.die idee war also schonmal gut, fehlte nur noch die zusage von der stadt ;-)

nach mehreren besuchen im sportamt der stadt köln, wurden lokal sponsoren gesucht und gefunden, ein verein (Dirtjumper Cologn e.V.) eigens für dieses projekt gegründet, und ein ansehnliches, und die stadt zufriedenstellendes, konzept in zusammenarbeit mit der sporthochschule köln erstellt.

mittlerweile ist der stand so, dass wir/der verein im BDR sowie im SSBK mitglied sind, was interessierten ermöglicht eine BDR-Lizenz zu beziehen.

außerdem stellt das sportamt einen baubeginn und eine geländeübernahme für oktober 2007 in aussicht, da der pachtvertrag auf diesem gelände dann abläuft, und dann an den verein verpachtet wird.das gelände liegt am lindweilerweg in Köln-Longerich (Kölner-Norden), direkt an der A57 und am kreuz Köln-Nord. 

eine s-bahnstation in richtung neuss/düsseldorf und köln hbf ist gerade einmal 3 minuten mit dem rad vom gelände entfernt.

das ca.40 000m² große gelände soll, wie oben schon erwähnt, jedem fahrerischen können entsprechen, und u.a. eine nach BDR/UCI-reglement errichtete 4X-strecke beinhalten.

weitere bereiche sollen dirtlines, northshores (technische sektionen und drops), ein slopestyle-parcours , sowie ein betoniertes areal (skatepark), dass alle BMXer und bmx-mit-dem-mtb-nachahmende ;-) zufrieden stellen soll, und ein mittelprächtiges vereinsheim mit genügend parkplätzen sein. (flächenverteilung: SKIZZE)

das ganze klingt jetzt zwar ein wenig utopisch und in weiter ferne, jedoch kann und wird es realisiert werden - baubeginn oktober 2007

falls ihr interesse an dem projekt habt, und dieses unterstützen möchtet, könnt ihr dies ganz unverbindlich, indem ihr auf der website, www.djc-ev.de , ein formular ausfüllt, dass euer interesse auch der stadt näher bringen soll, sodass diese dem park doch finanziell unter die arme greift.

dieses formular schickt ihr dann an die angegebene adresse.

weitere formulare liegen auch bei Breuer's Bikebahnhof in Köln-Longerich aus.

diese unterschriftenaktion; läuft bereits seit geraumer zeit, und es wurde doch eine beträchtliche zahl an unterstützern deutlich.

natürlich besteht auch die möglichkeit mitglied im verein zu werden (konditionen dazu auf der website).

das letztere soll jetzt keine konkurrenz zur DIMB darstellen (wie auch ?!) ;-)

ich bin gespannt auf euer feedback


----------



## hama687 (17. November 2006)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (17. November 2006)

Erst einmal meinen Respekt für Dein Engagement. Ich finde das enorm für Dein junges Alter .

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## dooley242 (17. November 2006)

Klasse Idee und Respekt für Deine Bemühungen.


----------



## elmono (18. November 2006)

Wär ich Kölner, würd ich eintreten.


----------



## proTECT (18. November 2006)

elmono schrieb:


> Wär ich Kölner, würd ich eintreten.



ich ebenso, is ne coole sache aber ich weiß davon schon ewig^^ 

mfg: yourself13


----------



## cena (18. November 2006)

proTECT schrieb:


> ich ebenso, is ne coole sache aber ich weiß davon schon ewig^^
> 
> mfg: yourself13


 
ja klar, das projekt an sich besteht ja schon länger, doch jetzt ist es soweit, dass man damit an die breite Öffentlichkeit treten kann


----------



## El-Ollinero (18. November 2006)

Hallo,
das mit dem Formular ist ja OK, aber hier sind überhaupt keine Kosten eingetragen.

Bevor einem e.V. beitrete und guten Willen bzw. Interesse bekunde, möchte ich doch wissen ob irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zu kommen.

Interesse ist schon vorahnden und das Formular ist auch gespeichert.

Ein Projekt dieser Größenordnung verschlingt ja auch einen Batzen Geld.
Wenn es sich dann noch um ein Gelände handelt welches einem e.V. zugeordnet wird, ist ja auch die Haftbarkeit ein Thema.
Wenn z.B. ein aussenstehender sein können überschätzt und sich dort schwer verletzt, muss die Rechtslage ja geklärt sein. Ob ein einfaches benutzen auf eigene Gefahr und Schutzkleidung bzw. Helm ist Pflicht Schild ausreichend ist, sollte man im Vorhinein abklären, sonst ist mit der Vereinsmeierei schneller schluss als es angefangen hat.

Nur mal so eingeworfen


----------



## cena (18. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit dem Formular ist ja OK, aber hier sind Ã¼berhaupt keine Kosten eingetragen.
> 
> Bevor einem e.V. beitrete und guten Willen bzw. Interesse bekunde, mÃ¶chte ich doch wissen ob irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zu kommen.
> ...


 
also erstmal zur haftung, etc.:

darÃ¼ber haben, und mussten, wir uns auch gedanken machen, und haben dafÃ¼r die lÃ¶sung gefunden, dass das gelÃ¤nde eingezÃ¤unt wird, womit wir zum nÃ¤chsten punkt kommen - geld:

den zaun bekommt der verein stark subventioniert von einem Ã¶rtlichen Baumarkt, sowie von den lokalen sponsoren, zu einem groÃen teil gesponsort.
der rest wird von den mitgliedsbeitrÃ¤gen abgedeckt.

das gelÃ¤nde ist desweiteren Ã¼ber eine vereinshaftpflicht versichert.

erde gibt es auch umsont von mehreren fuhrpark-/bauunternehmen aus der umgebung, die auch bagger und andere baugerÃ¤te zur verfÃ¼fung stellen. 

kosten kommen auf dich mit dem ausfÃ¼llen des formulars KEINE zu.
es ist eine art interessenbekundung und zeigt nur, dass du es in erwÃ¤gung ziehst nach baubeginn einzutreten, aber auch nicht musst.

die mitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge stehen auf der homepage (www.djc-ev.de) und betragen fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 18-jÃ¤hrige 6â¬/monat; 14-18-jÃ¤hrige 5â¬/monat; unter 14-jÃ¤hrige 4â¬/monat plus einer einmaligen eintrittsgebÃ¼hr in hÃ¶he von 30 â¬.

mit der mitgliedschaft ist man Ã¼ber den BDR mit einer Sport/Tretrad-versicherung versichert.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir alle fragen beantworten

mfg mark


----------



## Demoniac (18. November 2006)

Erstmal großes Lob an dich, dafür das auch dazu beiträgst den MTB Sport weiter an zu treiben. Zweitens bin ich sehr erfreut das so ein Projekt bei mir in der Nähe stattfindet, weil von Aachen nach Köln ist es ja bekanntlich nicht so weit. Vielleicht solltest du dir noch ein paar Sponsoren für dieses Projekt suchen.


----------



## cena (18. November 2006)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir noch ein paar Sponsoren für dieses Projekt suchen.



Sponsoren (in erster Linie Firmen aus der Bike-branche) zeigen sich zwar interessiert an dem Projekt, jedoch werden vor Baubeginn wohl keine Gelder der "großen" Firmen fließen, weshalb wir zzt. eher weitere Unterstützung im näheren Umfeld suchen, wobei sich durch die Unterschriftenaktion schon viele Personen mit "nützlichem" Beruf (Tischler, Architekt, etc.) bereit erklärt haben den Bau und die Vorbereitung ehrenamtlich zu unterstützen, sodass da auch geld eingespart werden kann.

mfg

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windtalker (18. November 2006)

Werd am Montag das Form auch mal ausdrucken, Phillip, seine Muddi und Ralf (dem das Norco gehört) unterschreiben lassen und dir am PF geben oder das beim Ralph reinreichen.

Ansonst auch von mir nochmal Respekt für das Engagement von Dir und den vielen anderen.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. November 2006)

Für die Aktion gibt es:  
Werd dann auch mal meine Unterschrift beisteuern gehen.


----------



## steve92 (2. August 2007)

gute sache respekt
formular füll ich aus
bis bald


----------



## proTECT (2. August 2007)

oO was gräbst du hier aus?


----------



## nrw-freerider (22. August 2007)

schade dat wird wohl nix mit dem park - erst gross alles ankündigen und dann nix mehr von einem hören lassen - and er hp schein ja auch keiner mehr zu arbeiten - gott sei dank bin ich noch nicht eingetreten


----------



## alöx (22. August 2007)

Da stand vor kurzem was in der Freedom BMX glaub ich. 

Der Stadt wurden bei einer Sitzung irgendwelche skurilen Baupläne ohne Sinn und Verstand vorgelegt. Die anwesenden Skater wie Fahrradfahrer protestierten dagegen und nun wird wieder ein Plan entwickelt der alsbald umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve92 (22. August 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Da stand vor kurzem was in der Freedom BMX glaub ich.
> 
> Der Stadt wurden bei einer Sitzung irgendwelche skurilen Baupläne ohne Sinn und Verstand vorgelegt. Die anwesenden Skater wie Fahrradfahrer protestierten dagegen und nun wird wieder ein Plan entwickelt der alsbald umgesetzt werden soll.



Das sind die PLanungen für einen neuen Streetpark unter der Zoobrücke


----------



## alöx (22. August 2007)

Da hab ich wohl was verwechselt hihi.


----------



## cena (23. August 2007)

mal ganz kurz um das klar zu stellen bevor hier sonstwas bei rauskommt:

wir stehen wieterhin mit der stadt in kontakt, jedoch gibts da mehr und mehr meinungsverschiedenheiten, die eigentlich aus dem Weg geräumt wurden.

Ein konkretes Beispiel: Der Verein soll für den ca. 1km langen Zaun aufkommen, der rund um das Gelände errichtet werden muss, und das ist kein maschendrahtzaun, sondern der schöne massive, der auch schön teuer ist....

Aufgrunddessen stockt das mal wieder, obwohl wir von der Stadt Zusagen bekamen, auf die wir uns auch verlassen haben.

Mit der Website gibts Probleme, weswegen sich die Aktualisierung en bisschen hinauszögert was auch uns nicht gefällt....


ansonsten bleibt zu hoffen das das in recht naher zukunft nochwas wird, wir bleiben da dran und fändens schade wenn alle mühe umsonst war


----------



## /Quickwalk (26. Januar 2008)

wie siehts denn momentan aus? 
tut sich was mit dem park?


----------



## cena (27. Januar 2008)

ein wirklicher Fortschritt ist von außen zur Zeit nicht zu erkennen, weils einfach zu viele Probleme gibt.

Die Stadt ist nach wie vor der Meinung wir bräuchten für das Gelände einen Zaun, den auch wir bezahlen sollen (nachwievor ca. 1000m = ca. 370.000 Neupreis für die Art von Zaun, den die Stadt da sehen will...da kommt mir nur das in den sinn:  )

Insgesamt ist die Art und Weise wie man teilweise behandelt wird lächerlich...alle möglichen Parteien reden über Förderung der Jugend, des Sports und was weiß ich was noch alles und investiert werden kann erst nach 3-4 Jahren wieder für ein heute geplantes Projekt weil ganz einfach mal wieder kein Geld da ist...ich finds auch total sinnvoll den Sportetat in unnötige Prestige-Projekte zu pumpen anstatt damit verschiedene andere, dafür aber kleine Dinge zu fördern  

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Art und Weise wie die MTB-Szene in Köln aufgebaut ist...ich kenns jetzt zwar nur aus dem Dirt/Street und ein bisschen aus Freeride-Bereich, aber das sind ja genau die Bereiche die am Schluss am meißten davon profitieren.
Außerdem hör ich von Freunden & Co nicht wirklich was Anderes...
Auf jeden Fall gabs in der Vergangenheit (und auch aktuell) hier negative Erfahrungen....anstatt das Gruppe B bei einem eher nicht legalen spot von Gruppe A mithilft wird im ersten Schritt alles von Gruppe B demoliert und daraufhin nach den Vorstellungen von Gruppe B aufgebaut. Dann kommt Gruppe C, macht das mit Gruppe B was Gruppe B mit A gemacht hat woruafhin dann evntuelle noch Gruppe D, E und F mit ins Spiel kommen und letztendlich Gruppe A sauer auf B, D und F ist und zusammen mit Gruppe C den Gruppen B, D und F paar aufs Maul hauen wollen...Gruppe E hatte auf die ganze Sache keinen Bock und sucht sich lieber en andres illegales Plätzchen...

was ich damit sagen will: die einzelnen Gruppen arbeiten gegeneinander anstatt miteinander und sind teilweise aus primitivsten Beweggründen nicht bereit ihre Kräfte zu einer größeren Gruppe zusammenzuschließen, die es aber nunmal braucht um was größeres, und dann eben legales, auf die Beine zu stellen.

Und bis diese Vorraussetzung nicht erfüllt ist, schweifen wir von der Idee ab für Personen einen Park zu bauen, die ihn später aus Spaß an der Freude oder aufgrund von irgendwelchem pubertären Machtspielchen zerstören um zu zeigen wie stark sie sind.

Natürlich sind weiß gott nicht alle Biker aus Köln so drauf....nur leider dominieren diese schwachsinnigen Aktionen noch genau wie vor ein paar Jahren.

Deswegen sieht die Gangart in Zukunft eher so aus: Der Verein tritt aus den Sportverbänden aus (da uns diese zzt. nur Geld kosten und keinen Schritt vorwärts bringen) und sucht sich ein kleineres Gelände, das von den Vereinsmitgliedern gepflegt wird, welche wirklich hinter dem Projekt stehen.

Das ist die einfachste Lösung um überhaupt an ein Gelände zu kommen...und finanziell sind wir dann in einem finanzierbaren Rahmen.


----------



## /Quickwalk (27. Januar 2008)

hm das hÃ¶rt sich ja alles nich so toll an!
aber das hauptproblem liegt doch jetzt eigentlich nur bei der Stadt KÃ¶ln und ihrer Forderung nach einem 300.000â¬ teuren zaun, so wie ich das verstanden habe. 
WÃ¤re das denn nicht ein Ã¼berwindbares Problem? Z.B. indem man die Ãffentlichkeit aufmerksam darauf macht, oder Sponsoren sucht?
Sponsoren wÃ¼rden voraussetzen, dass das (wie ich verstanden habe, bin mir aber nich ganz sicher ob's auch so gemeint war) nicht einfach nur eine freie FlÃ¤che ist, auf der sich irgendwelche Leute irgendwas bauen kÃ¶nnen, wenn sie Lust dazu haben(und eintritt was du mit Gruppe A-F meintest), sondern dass es da etwas geregelter zugeht, bzw. irgendjemand das GelÃ¤nde kontrolliert und es einen Bereich gibt, der fertig ist; und evtl. noch einen anderen bei dem  jeder selber bauen kann...
oder sowas in die Richtung, war jetzt nur mal so 'ne Idee


----------



## cena (27. Januar 2008)

/Quickwalk schrieb:


> hm das hört sich ja alles nich so toll an!
> aber das hauptproblem liegt doch jetzt eigentlich nur bei der Stadt Köln und ihrer Forderung nach einem 300.000 teuren zaun, so wie ich das verstanden habe.
> Wäre das denn nicht ein überwindbares Problem? Z.B. indem man die Öffentlichkeit aufmerksam darauf macht, oder Sponsoren sucht?
> Sponsoren würden voraussetzen, dass das (wie ich verstanden habe, bin mir aber nich ganz sicher ob's auch so gemeint war) nicht einfach nur eine freie Fläche ist, auf der sich irgendwelche Leute irgendwas bauen können, wenn sie Lust dazu haben(und eintritt was du mit Gruppe A-F meintest), sondern dass es da etwas geregelter zugeht, bzw. irgendjemand das Gelände kontrolliert und es einen Bereich gibt, der fertig ist; und evtl. noch einen anderen bei dem jeder selber bauen kann...
> oder sowas in die Richtung, war jetzt nur mal so 'ne Idee


 
sponsoren fragen ? haben wir gemacht....und gab quasi immer die gleiche antwort: meldet euch nochma wenns fertig ist, dann gucken wir mal ob wir uns beteiligen....und es sei einfach mal dahin gestellt ob wir jetzt das benötigte geld für den zaun aufgetrieben bekommen oder nicht, das gelände wird, so wie es momentan aussieht, nie voll ausgebaut werden können, weil eben keine einigkeit herrscht. innerhalb des vereins schon, aber eben nicht von den "außenstehenden" personen, die das gelände auch nutzen möchten.

wir haben natürlich überhaupt nix dagegen das andere leute das gelände nutzen, so ist es ja eigentlich auch gedacht, aber nutzen heißt für manche leute leider auch "besitzen" bzw umbauen, etc. und wennman dann noch ie nicht vorhandene bereitschaft sich irgendwo geringfügig einzuordnen dazu addiert, dann brauchen wir eigentlich garnicht mehr darüber zu diskutieren ein 40.000m² zu bebauen oder gar zu pflegen...

deswegen gehen wir größenmäßig ein paar schritte zurück und halten nach was kleinerem ausschau,was wir ohne "hilfe" der stadt & co quasi privat, also als körperschaft, pachten und was dann durch mitgliedsbeiträge finanziert wird.

nur auch da muss sich erst mal ein günstiges (sowohl von den eigenschaften wie auch vom preis) gelände finden.


----------



## /Quickwalk (27. Januar 2008)

Hm in so einem Fall ist das wahrscheinlich echt am Sinnvollsten.
Damit ihr nicht selber bezahlen müsst, könntet ihr auch Eintritt kassieren.. ist halt wieder mit mehr Aufwand verbunden..hängt halt auch davon ab wie viele ihr seid und wie teuer das Gelände ist(das ist ja -je nachdem wo ihr was bekommt -auch nicht gerade billig in Köln).


----------



## cena (27. Januar 2008)

/Quickwalk schrieb:


> Hm in so einem Fall ist das wahrscheinlich echt am Sinnvollsten.
> Damit ihr nicht selber bezahlen müsst, könntet ihr auch Eintritt kassieren.. ist halt wieder mit mehr Aufwand verbunden..hängt halt auch davon ab wie viele ihr seid und wie teuer das Gelände ist(das ist ja -je nachdem wo ihr was bekommt -auch nicht gerade billig in Köln).


 
wenn wir offiziell Eintritt verlangen und das vom FA falsch verstanden wird das ist das en gewerblicher Betrieb und das geht wieder in Versicherung deswegen wirds dann offiziell keinen eintritt geben, sondern eher ne spende  

es ist ja nicht so, das wir das gelände nur für uns haben wollen, aber die 40000m² stehen zurzeit nicht mehr zur debatte aus unserer sicht, weshalb wir auf was kleineres umsatteln


----------



## windtalker (27. Januar 2008)

@Cena: keine gute Entwicklung, aber du hast sowas ja schon mal angedeutet, dass die Zukunft wohl auf etwas kleineres, aber finanzierbares hinausläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (28. Januar 2008)

windtalker schrieb:


> @Cena: keine gute Entwicklung, aber du hast sowas ja schon mal angedeutet, dass die Zukunft wohl auf etwas kleineres, aber finanzierbares hinausläuft.


 
vor allen dingen etwas, was auch gepflegt werden kann....alles dahin bauen iss ja schön und gut nur (wenn das erstmal so klappt wie es soll, also planung von ablaufendem Regenwasser, etc.) bringt das noch rein gar nichts wenn sich nicht genug leute um die pflege kümmern...und das ist nicht 2-mal in der Woche für 10 Minuten mit der Schaufel irgendwo draufhauen, sonder wesentlich mehr


----------



## /Quickwalk (28. Januar 2008)

Mal so 'ne Frage am Rande: Wie ist es denn zum bmx-park in Vogelsang gekommen? Hat den die Stadt errichtet?
btw: Wie ist der so? War noch nie dort.


----------



## windtalker (28. Januar 2008)

Ist ganz ok da, ausser wenn da die da mit ihren Modellautos rumheizen.

Wie es dazu gekommen ist, weis Cena bestimmt.


----------



## cena (30. Januar 2008)

/Quickwalk schrieb:


> Mal so 'ne Frage am Rande: Wie ist es denn zum bmx-park in Vogelsang gekommen? Hat den die Stadt errichtet?
> btw: Wie ist der so? War noch nie dort.


 
Der wurde damals (und damit mein ich auch damals, nicht vor 4 Jahren oder so  ) vom BMX-Club Köln gepflegt und das Gelände gabs von der Stadt...wie gesagt, damals.

Im Laufe der Zeit erinnert mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch die Startanfahrt ein bisschen an den ursprünglichen Zustand, weil auch Vogelsang ein perfektes Beispiel für die Einigungsbereitschaft unter den verschiedenen Gruppen war.

Ich will da jetzt keinem an den Hals springen oder sonstwas, aber auch da war kaum jemand bereit mit anderen zusammenzuarbeiten, weil die anderen ja auch Vorschläge zur Umgestaltung mitbringen könnten, etc.

Das endete halt damit, dass da jeder gegen jeden baute....mal wurde Vogelsang etwas anfängerfreundlicher, indem Doubles zu Tables umgebaut wurden, daraufhin kam aber ne andre Gruppe und baute aus den Tables wieder Doubles, aber noch größer wie die vorher waren....dann gabs auch mal brachial-aktionen mit bagger & co, sodass das gelände zeitweise überhaupt nicht zu nutzen war (ok, das war z.T. auch witterungsbedingt).

Aber das iss halt das worauf wir letztendlich keine Lust haben, und Lust ist vllt. sogar das richtige Wort, weil das ganze soll ALLEN Spaß machen..kanns nur leider irgendwie nich  

Wir bekamen von der Stadt sogar zum Schluss das Angebot Vogelsang zu übernehmen, aber zu dem Problem der territorialen Ansprüche verschiedener Leute auf das Gelände, obwohl es der Stadt gehört und als Grünfläche, NICHT als Sportfläche eingezeichnet ist, was also heißt, dass es jeden Moment zur Baufläche umfunktioniert werden kann, kam dann noch das Problem der generell schlechten sozialen Umgebung, da in der Vergangenheit schon relativ regelmäßig Verunreinigungen in Form von angezündeteten und ausgebrannten Mopeds, Möbeln und sonstigen Abfallablagerungen vorzufinden waren und manche der Einwohner in der Umgebung einen auf dem Gelände blöd anmachen, wenn man auch nur annähernd in die richtung guckt und auf die frage hin, ob sie das "ey was ? guck nich ! ya ?" nochmal wiederholen können, weil man es nicht akustisch verstanden hat, mit teilweise massiver Gewalt drohen un diese auch das ein oder andere Mal bereits zum Ausdruck brachten  

Das waren Gründe warum wir "nein" zu Vogelsang gesagt haben, ein Zaun wär zwar teilweise vorhanden gewesen, aber wir haben kein geld für einen privaten Sicherheitsdient


----------



## windtalker (16. April 2008)

@Cena: Schon was in Aussicht? 

Nachdem ich heute mal wieder am Panzerfeld war und gesehen hab, dass nun alle Kicker bis aufs "Pont-Gap" kaputtgemacht worden sind, wird es wiklich Zeit für ein neues Gelände.


----------



## cena (19. April 2008)

Da hat sich noch nicht wirklich was ergeben, wir hatten zwar ein paar wenige Grundstücke in die nähere Auswahl gezogen, wobei es auch da keine wirklichen Fortschritte gibt (zu teuer, etc.)

Ene Option wäre eben nach wie vor Vogelsang zu rekultivieren, aber die Problematik müsste ich meines Wissens nach schon angesprochen haben  

Zusammenfassend also weiterhin nichts wirklich positives


----------



## windtalker (20. April 2008)

Also nichts neues im Westen. :-(

Ja, das mit Vogelsang hattest du schon sehr schön erklärt ;-)


----------



## mahaju (4. November 2008)

Gibbet schon was neues, oder gibbet das Projekt nimmer?


----------



## cena (5. November 2008)

Das Projekt gibts nach wie vor, doch genau wie es das Projekt gibt, bestehen nach wie vor die gleichen Probleme wie bisher...ist halt wie gesagt leider alles nicht so einfach wie es sich mancher, und wir gehörten (zumindest kurz) dazu, vorgestellt hat.

Momentan herrscht in der Geschichte zumindest nach außen ersichtlich Stillstand, mehr als weiter nach einem vernünftigen, finanziell tragbaren und erhaltbaren Gelände zu gucken bleibt uns momentan leider nicht übrig.

Wenns was Neues gäbe würden wirs mit Sicherheit mitteilen  


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besterob (4. Mai 2020)

@cena ist zwar schone ne kleine Weile her ;-) aber hat sich hier was ergeben?

Bin relativ frisch zum MTB fahren gekommen und frage mich in meinem MTB-Freundeskreis regelmäßig warum es eig kein Gelände für MTBler in einer Millionen Stadt wie Köln gibt. Iserlohn schafft sowas aber Köln nicht???

Grüße
Besterob


----------



## Trekki (4. Mai 2020)

@Besterob , willkommen hier im Forum und beim MTB Sport.

Ein Gelände für alle MTB Sportler kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dazu sind die Interessen zu unterschiedlich. Schau mal hier, was es beim MTB alles gibt








						Mountainbike Fakten
					

Wie viele Mountainbiker gibt es? Was sind die Wünsche? Welche Auswirkungen hat Mountainbiken?




					www.dimb.de
				




Dirt / BMX ist dabei die kleinste Gruppe (unter 10%). Nur diese Gruppe würde jedoch mit einem Sportgelände auskommen.


----------



## Besterob (5. Mai 2020)

Hey Danke, ich freue mich schon auf den netten austausch.

Ja ein Gelände für wirlich alle MTB Sportler wird sicherlich schwer aber es gibt einfach gar kein richtiges Gelände in Köln was ähnlich dem Nutbush Forest in Berg. Gladbach oder dem Bikepark in Iserlohn ist. 
Und da frag ich mich warum Köln als Millionen- und Sportstadt sowas nicht hin bekommt?


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht weil das aufschütten von 200 bis 300 m hohen Hügeln nicht gerne gesehen wird und das Stadtbild beeinflusst?


----------



## wolfsgut (5. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil das aufschütten von 200 bis 300 m hohen Hügeln nicht gerne gesehen wird und das Stadtbild beeinflusst?


Wenn mich nicht alle täuscht dann stehen in Vogelsang doch Hügel,mann muß halt ein paar Tage Arbeit investieren,und dann ab dafür


----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2020)

In der Nähe von meinen Schwiegereltern ist eine nicht mehr genutzte Abraumhalde mit einem MTB Track "verziert" worden. Dort fahre ich ganz gerne mal hin. Eine Runde sind ca. 2.5 km und 150 Hm mit einigen Anliegern und kleinen Sprüngen. Mehr als 4 Runden habe ich dort noch nie am Stück gemacht, dann wird es mir langweilig. So ungefährt sieht es aus:





Ich möchte keine exclusiven MTB Strecken weil ich dabei das Risiko sehe darauf eingesperrt zu werden. Dann dürfte ich nicht mehr auf die Trails in den Wäldern sondern müsste in dieses MTB-Ghetto. Dies ist sicherlich für die im Post #38 genannte 10% -Gruppe ausreichend, aber auf Kosten der anderen 90 %.

Um wieder zurück zu kommen auf den MTB Track auf der Abraumhalde: das als einzige MTB Strecke würde mir den Sport langweilig machen.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil das aufschütten von 200 bis 300 m hohen Hügeln nicht gerne gesehen wird und das Stadtbild beeinflusst?


Die Halde Prosper Haniel (bei Bottrop) ist lt. Wikipedia 159 m hoch und domiert sehr das Stadtbild. Auch der Flächenbedarf ist enorm. Der Teufelsberg in Berlin ist aus dem Schutt der zerbombten Häuser aufgeschüttet worden. Aufwand: 22 Jahre mit hunderten von LKWs täglich. Ergebnis: 55m Schutthöhe. Ich glaube die 200 bis 300 m sind nicht machbar.
Auf beiden Hügeln gibt es aber nette MTB Strecken. Bottrop gefällt mir gut. In Berlin war ich allerdings mit einem Trekkingrad, das war grenzwertig und kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen.
In Köln gibt es den 25 m hohen Herklulesberg. Da bin ich allerdings noch nie gewesen. Hat den jemand schon befahren oder bebaut?

Langer Text, kurze Zusammenfassung: ein künstlich angelegter Berg für alle MTB Sportler kann ich mir in Köln nicht vorstellen. Falls es doch gemacht wird, sehe ich dies als Gefahr für den MTB Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yentz (24. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Halde Prosper Haniel (bei Bottrop) ist lt. Wikipedia 159 m hoch und domiert sehr das Stadtbild. Auch der Flächenbedarf ist enorm. Der Teufelsberg in Berlin ist aus dem Schutt der zerbombten Häuser aufgeschüttet worden. Aufwand: 22 Jahre mit hunderten von LKWs täglich. Ergebnis: 55m Schutthöhe. Ich glaube die 200 bis 300 m sind nicht machbar.


Die Sophienhöhe, die aus dem Abraum des Tagebaus Hambach gebildet wurde, ist etwas mehr als 200m höher als das umgebende Land. Bis zum Grund des Tagebaus sind es fast 600 Höhenmeter. Ich glaube, es steht noch nicht fest, was nach dem Ende des Betriebs gemacht werden soll. Aber vermutlich keine MTB-Strecke ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2020)

yentz schrieb:


> Die Sophienhöhe, die aus dem Abraum des Tagebaus Hambach gebildet wurde, ist etwas mehr als 200m höher als das umgebende Land. Bis zum Grund des Tagebaus sind es fast 600 Höhenmeter. Ich glaube, es steht noch nicht fest, was nach dem Ende des Betriebs gemacht werden soll. Aber vermutlich keine MTB-Strecke ;-)



Die 600hm in das Loch werden mit Wasser gefüllt
https://www.ksta.de/region/rheinisc...+tagebau&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-m[/URL]


----------



## Trekki (25. Juli 2020)

Die Diskussion ging los mit dem Vorschlag fürs MTB eine Halde aufzuschütten. 
Jetzt wird es ziemlich extrem. Für den Tagebau mussten einige Dörfer weichen. Die wird für eine DH Strecke nicht durchsetzbar sein.


----------

